# Best offline GPS/Sat Nav app for Android



## Il Buono (Oct 23, 2013)

Hi, I've read countless reviews on apps. for Android for sat nav using offline previously downloaded maps via the GPS on the phone and the main contenders for paid apps appear to be, CoPilot, Sygic, TomTom and Garmin(Navigon).

I will be driving whilst in Spain and so wondered if anbody uses any of the above apps on an Android phone and if so what you like/dislike about the app(s).

TIA.


----------



## el pescador (Mar 14, 2013)

Used a garmin in the uk and a tomtom in Spain.
Tbf not really a lot if any difference.

Would also like to know more about android though as that would be a lot handier.


----------



## tielkeeper (Jan 27, 2014)

On Google play found an app that is quite good.....and off line too

spain.mapedy dot com/?lang=en



Not enough posts for links......so try this way......in place of "dot" type "."


----------



## Il Buono (Oct 23, 2013)

Will give it a go, thanks.


----------

